

CryptoSeal Privacy VPN logging policy clarification - rdl
https://www.cryptoseal.com/blog/cryptoseal-privacy-vpn-logging-policy-clarification.html

======
rdl
Also, I'm sure someone will mention it, but I wasn't able to figure out how to
change the top link in the Pelican blog generator, which is why it doesn't
link back directly to www.cryptoseal.com. If anyone knows how, that would be
awesome. Otherwise I'll mess with it later.

